# Dec N-4 Opal Violet Deluxe



## vastingray (Dec 12, 2018)

Dec N-4 opal violet Deluxe pretty rare bike


----------



## furyus (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice ride; love to find a violet Sting-Ray someday. I’ve asked in another thread, what is significant about the N4 bikes beyond being the last to use that serial numbering system? Anything? Just bought a ratty N4 I plan on keeping and am curious.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 12, 2018)

Supposedly they only used the N-4 for a couple weeks during the end of Dec of 64


----------



## furyus (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like N was only used December 15 through the 30th, 1964.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 13, 2018)

Beautiful bike. Someday I'd like to find a bike like that as well.


----------

